# Zauber auf Pergament ?



## (H)Smok (17. November 2008)

Habe mal gehört das man als verzaubrer seine Zauber auf Pergament Zaubern kann, ich hab das versucht leider vergebens. 

habe alle arten an pergament ausprobiert und nix geht. 

was hab ich falsch gemacht ? 

lg


----------



## Sapphola (17. November 2008)

Hallo,

du kannst *nichts* auf das Pergament zaubern, dass es bei den Händlern zu kaufen gibt. Das muss erst ein Schriftgelehrter herstellen, es gibt Rüstungspergament (I, II, III) und Waffenpergament (I, II, III - je nach VZ-Skill benutzbar), darauf kannst du es dann zaubern.

LG
Sapphola


----------



## Ouna (19. November 2008)

Und für den Fall dass das immer noch verbuggt ist: 

Versuch niemals über das Tradefenster auf das Pergament zu enchanten. Dann hast du das Pergament enchantet, deine Mats sind weg und das Pergament kannst du auch wegwerfen. Immer schön im Inventar haben und dann da drauf zaubern. Ansonsten freut sich das Pergament über einen Mungoenchant :>


----------

